# Status of Submitted EOI



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have submitted EOI and it shows the status as "SUBMITTED". I want to know if the status will change once i receive invitation ? or it remains as "Submitted"? 

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It changes to INVITED and a button APPLY VISA appears underneath it.


----------



## MarlenB (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi,
is there any other status's it can show? Maybe like received or processing? 
Thanks so much. 
Marlen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MarlenB said:


> Hi,
> is there any other status's it can show? Maybe like received or processing?
> Thanks so much.
> Marlen


There is no processing in EOI
cheers


----------

